

A thread about HDA vs I2S audio - yuhong
http://mjg59.dreamwidth.org/34542.html?thread=1374446#cmt1374446

======
yuhong
Also see
[https://lkml.org/lkml/2015/3/12/149](https://lkml.org/lkml/2015/3/12/149) and
its replies.

